# Coco/Perlite Plants Not Growing



## Chen (May 27, 2016)

I'm having some very serious issues with transitioning to Coco/Perlite.

I have set a drip system with a reservoir and I use Dutch Pro nutrients and try to his 800-1000 PPM w/hard water.

I try to water once a day, sometimes every two days and adjust the pH every time. I leave the nutrients until all the water is gone and I have to refill it.

Some plants have run-off trays and some don't. Doesn't seem to make a difference, as the water just stays inside the pots like soil. I can't tell why.

Lights are 600w at proper distance.

Temperature is kept at ~28C with good air-circulation.

The plants don't seem to die quite as easily and they NEVER wilt like they did in soil, but they just won't grow.

I have several clones that are simply dying. I'm not sure if I'm watering them too much or too little but they shouldn't be dying - I know that for sure.

If anyone could help, I would really appreciate it.

I'm considering uprooting all the plants and putting them back into soil where it's safe.

Thanks.

Some photos of the clones:


----------



## zem (May 27, 2016)

they look like burnt overfed probably too small for 1000ppm


----------



## stinkyelements (May 28, 2016)

Zem is right, one thing that stands out of that info is 800-1000 ppm is way overkill for plants that size


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 29, 2016)

While I agree that;1000 ppm is too high for small plants and your plants do look they they have nute burn, I also have other uest and concerns.  I am not quite understanding your setup.  It is drip, but you only water them once a day or once every 2 days?  How much do give them?  Are you bubbling your nutrient solution?  How are you adjusting the pH?  What are you pHing your solution to?  Are you using unchlorinated water or letting yours sit out to evaporate the chlorine?  Is the Dutch Pro made to use  a drip tem?


----------



## AluminumMonster (May 29, 2016)

What brand of Coco are you using?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grower13 (May 29, 2016)

Could be salt........  that can be helped by rinsing the coco well before using it........ also noticed you have hard water........ so 1000 ppm should be ok....... you should add a little Epsom salt to all your water........ I'd flush them with some plain water ph'd down to 5.9...... and then reload with nutes and go back on schedule......... if issue continues change type of coco your using...... add more perlite........ or go to chipped coco then you wouldn't need perlite anymore......... once you get the hang of coco your gonna like it.


----------



## zem (May 30, 2016)

soak your coco with water calmag helps too to precipitate salt... you see many often coco comes from coastal areas and is contaminated with simple sea salt. calcium nitrate precipitates it or simply plentiful flushing


----------

